# Lampe Berger- Do they work ??



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Anyone have experience with these to eliminate Cigar smoke. Do they really eliminate the orders or just cover it up?? Let me know if you have experience. Also suggested Fragrances.


Thanks Drrgill


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I hate air fresheners with a passion. I do however love our Berger Lampe. I don't know if it eliminates odor, but it does a good job covering it up, LOL!
I have a theory about smoking in the home. If you smoke filtered cigarettes and or leave your buts in the ashtray your going to have a smelly house. I think it's more the odor from cigar buts or cigarettes buts sitting in the tray, more than the smoke itself. I don't smoke in my home that often, but when I do, I close the doors to the bedrooms and fire up the Berger. I leave it going till 15 minutes after I finish my cigar. My wife can't tell I've had a cigar once a couple hours has passed. I'm not too concerned with cleaning my air, but the Lampe Berger works great for cigar IMHO. The scents we use are: Honeysuckle, New Orleans and Patchouli. I hope this helps you out.

Jack


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Thought I'd give this a bump and see if others had more to say about it


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I've been using them for six or seven years. Love them. I've had quite a few folks disbelieve me when I've told them that I smoke in my place daily (thanks to the Lampe Berger).


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

Lampe Berge works great. Before I was married I used to love getting home from work and smoke a nice cigar on the couch while I watched the tube. The wife put an end to that right away. I got a Lampe Berger a year ago. Was a little skeptical about them so I first tried smoking a cigarette while using the Lampe Berger. I sparked up the Lampe Berger, lit a cigarette and let the Lampe Berger burn for about a half hour after I finished the smoke. Wife got home and she was none the wiser. I smoked cigarettes for about a week before I got the balls to try a cigar. To this day I'm still smoking and I'm still married.

Favorite flavors: Winterwood, New Orleans, Fresh Linen

If you do decide to get one just remember to snuff it out after you're done using it. I blew through a couple bottles of juice before I learned that lesson.

Eric


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I always wondered what was the deal with these, how much do they run typically?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

JackSchwartz said:


> New Orleans


Great oil. My absolute favorite is Ystre.


----------



## JackSchwartz (Mar 15, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> I always wondered what was the deal with these, how much do they run typically?


You can get one starting around $59. Though, I think I remember one around $30 but I can't find any info on it right now.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

JackSchwartz said:


> You can get one starting around $59. Though, I think I remember one around $30 but I can't find any info on it right now.


Thanks I might look into one


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I've had my Lampe Berger for almost three years and I love it. Not only does it do a great job of covering stogie smoke, I burn mine all the time just to make the house smell nice. By far my favorite scent is once called orange-cinamon. I say get one, you and your spouse/girlfriend/roomates, will love it.:2

Woogie


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I swear by mine. Great for cooking smells as well.
Fave scent is Grapefruit.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have a couple of the La Tee Da lamps. Works same as the Lamp Bergers, but usually cheaper. Takes away the cigar smell very good and leaves a nice scent.


----------



## Gizzy (Dec 27, 2007)

anyone wanna share where they got theirs? somewhere reliable that would have the different scents in stock


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Gizzy said:


> anyone wanna share where they got theirs? somewhere reliable that would have the different scents in stock


Ive bought from a couple places for my wife. I'll have to dig for the link to the other places. Serious Cigars in Houston has them and sells online. Another place is C.I.G.A.R. in San Antonio.

Here is the direct link to Serious'

http://www.seriouscigars.com/types/Build_mfr.asp?mfg=La+Tee+Da&Cat=Effusion+Lamps


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been looking at these since seeing this post, Lampe Berger seems to be a brand name, I'm curious if any of the other lamps that burn scented oils would work, I wouldnt mind picking up something like this. I always use scented candels. I'm going to look around locally.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Dgar said:


> I've been looking at these since seeing this post, Lampe Berger seems to be a brand name, I'm curious if any of the other lamps that burn scented oils would work, I wouldnt mind picking up something like this. I always use scented candels. I'm going to look around locally.


Keep in mind that these lamps do not actually burn oil... it's an alcohol (90%) based solution.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Exactly right...they use isopropyl alcohol 90% which is the neutral fragrance and you use to clean your stone wick. I use the fragrance sparingly. I add about 1/4 to the rest neutral....otherwise the fragrance can get to be a lot. We like the lemon Lampe Berger scent. It is fresh and not overpowering.

TO get rid of smells though the Smoker Cloaker from Csonka works best.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh great, CLub Stogie has let me know about something else I didn't know I needed but now must have. :mn




I also agree that the Csonka Smoker Cloaker works great. :tu


----------



## Gizzy (Dec 27, 2007)

ah cool ok isopropyl can be found anywhere so good deal:tu
Thanks for the info on using the scent sparingly...too much will definitely kill me...like walking into the "Body Shop" ugh


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Gizzy said:


> ah cool ok isopropyl can be found anywhere so good deal:tu
> Thanks for the info on using the scent sparingly...too much will definitely kill me...like walking into the "Body Shop" ugh


It will be the Acid - Lampe Berger Especial 2008


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

Bump because I think I am going to buy one of these. Anyone find any good deals on the internet lately??


----------



## bishainc (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=deals_lamp_08no6

$39.95

Anyone can tell me about how much the scents run? And how long they'll last?


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

I picked up a La Tee Da lamp at a local store based on some of the recommendations here. The fragrance, as others mentioned, is really strong. 91% Isopropyl was available at walgreens for 2 bucks a bottle though, a lot cheaper than 15 for the fragrance they sell. I will probably just by my own fragrance oil and mix it with the alcohol from now on and save me some money. I didn't necessarily buy it for cigar smoking...my apartment has terrible air circulation and the area by the bathroom gets a funky wet air smell. So far the lamp does a great job of eliminating it.

I would think it would do a decent job of masking cigar odors if the smoking was done in a fairly well ventilated area. YMMV


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

bishainc said:


> http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=deals_lamp_08no6
> 
> $39.95
> 
> Anyone can tell me about how much the scents run? And how long they'll last?


Thats the best price I've seen on these... thanks


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

bishainc said:


> http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=deals_lamp_08no6
> 
> $39.95
> 
> Anyone can tell me about how much the scents run? And how long they'll last?


I carry a pretty good stock of LaTeeDa!
The 16 oz bottles are $14.95 and the 32 oz bottles are $19.95.
The lamp burns about 1 oz of fluid an hour and you generally do not need to burn the lamp for over 2 hours at a time.

Jim


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

JackSchwartz said:


> Lampe Berge works great. Before I was married I used to love getting home from work and smoke a nice cigar on the couch while I watched the tube. The wife put an end to that right away. I got a Lampe Berger a year ago. Was a little skeptical about them so I first tried smoking a cigarette while using the Lampe Berger. I sparked up the Lampe Berger, lit a cigarette and let the Lampe Berger burn for about a half hour after I finished the smoke. Wife got home and she was none the wiser. I smoked cigarettes for about a week before I got the balls to try a cigar. To this day I'm still smoking and I'm still married.
> 
> Favorite flavors: Winterwood, New Orleans, Fresh Linen
> 
> ...


 My suggestion, get a real pair of balls or a new wife.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Chico57 said:


> My suggestion, *get a real pair of balls *or a new wife.


Please be aware that being disrespectful to another member (name calling, "off color" comments directed toward other members, etc.) are not considered appropriate on this forum. Perhaps this was a joke, but it may not come off that way to others.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> Please be aware that being disrespectful to another member (name calling, "off color" comments directed toward other members, etc.) are not considered appropriate on this forum. Perhaps this was a joke, but it may not come off that way to others.


Sounds like he's not married.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Blaylock said:


> Please be aware that being disrespectful to another member (name calling, "off color" comments directed toward other members, etc.) are not considered appropriate on this forum. Perhaps this was a joke, but it may not come off that way to others.


Ditto!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, after reading about the deal at JR,
I just ordered one. Not much to risk.
What scents smell the best?
It comes with Orange-Cinnamon;
that doesn't sound too great.


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

jaymz and I just purchased a couple of these. Don't think it works any magic but it works well none the less:
http://www.number1fragrance.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=402

Much cheaper than the real Lamp Bergers.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Blaylock said:


> Please be aware that being disrespectful to another member (name calling, "off color" comments directed toward other members, etc.) are not considered appropriate on this forum. Perhaps this was a joke, but it may not come off that way to others.


 In response to my post (and no I was not joking) let me point out that the OP stated in his post in a _public forum_ that he smoked cigarettes for a week _while his wife was_ _out of the house _and burned the Lamp Berger to see if she would notice the smell before _he got the balls_ to try a cigar. 
In a sound relationship should not the OP have been up front and discussed the situation with his wife, rather than waiting untill she was out of the house and smoking a cigarettte waiting to see if the Lamp Berger really worked before he smoked a cigar and to cover up his enjoyment of smoking cigars?
Thus my original response and Mods before you jump all over this post yes, I have been married to the same woman for 22 years.
Just my :2.


----------



## PullMyFinger (Aug 5, 2006)

So you can burn plain old isopropyl alcohol in these? I did buy one from JR that comes with the orange cinnamon and it's really strong. I could always dilute it down with straight isopropyl if that's ok.


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

PullMyFinger said:


> So you can burn plain old isopropyl alcohol in these? I did buy one from JR that comes with the orange cinnamon and it's really strong. I could always dilute it down with straight isopropyl if that's ok.


I assume that would OK since the majority of the fuel is alcohol anyways.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Chico57 said:


> In response to my post (and no I was not joking) let me point out that the OP stated in his post in a _public forum_ that he smoked cigarettes for a week _while his wife was_ _out of the house _and burned the Lamp Berger to see if she would notice the smell before _he got the balls_ to try a cigar.
> In a sound relationship should not the OP have been up front and discussed the situation with his wife, rather than waiting untill she was out of the house and smoking a cigarettte waiting to see if the Lamp Berger really worked before he smoked a cigar and to cover up his enjoyment of smoking cigars?
> Thus my original response and Mods before you jump all over this post yes, I have been married to the same woman for 22 years.
> Just my :2.


Well, let me begin by saying congratulations on your successful marriage, and may you have many more years of happiness. That being said, it is not respectful, nor is it tactful for you to criticize another gorilla's home life or impart your wisdom concerning his marriage because it is simply not your place IMHO. Happy wife, happy life.:2


----------



## wanlail (Oct 31, 2006)

I've been using mine for a week or two and diluted it down with alot of IPA. BUT, be sure you use the 91% + , I've read that the lower concentration (70%) messes up the ceramic stone. I'm assuming this is due to the water causing it to crack? 

This works fairly well if I burn it a while. I don't smell it, but some of the lady friends say they can smell it faintly. Might be different if they didn't know prior that I was smoking or if i showered after..... :r


----------

